# Herp World Expo Pasadena 2009 Photos



## Kadaan (Nov 8, 2009)

I spent a few hours today at the Herp World Expo in Pasadena. There weren't nearly as many torts as the Anaheim NARBC. Tyler from BlueBeast Reptile was there, LLLReptile had a decent-sized selection, and a few other vendors had a small selection as well.




























Full album here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/kadaan/sets/72157622764050410/[hr]


----------



## terryo (Nov 8, 2009)

Great pictures!


----------



## sammi (Nov 8, 2009)

Awesome =] If I lived closer I so would have been there.


----------



## Candy (Nov 8, 2009)

I was going to say didn't anyone go to this, but then I saw your thread. Great pictures of all the reptiles. Did you see anyone else there from Tortoise forum? Is the big Sulcata Tyler's?


----------



## Kadaan (Nov 8, 2009)

Tyler didn't have a big sulcata at this show, I think the big tort is a desert tortoise. It was at the California Turtle and Tortoise Club booth.


----------



## Isa (Nov 9, 2009)

Really nice pics, I am sure you had a lof of fun  Did you buy anything?


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 9, 2009)

Kadaan, thanks for the pics. Unfortuantly I was unable to attend the show this year. I plan on going to the one at Fairplex in Pomona in January. It is usually a smaller show but very exciting. Great pics by the way.


----------



## Kadaan (Nov 9, 2009)

I may have ended up coming home with an Eastern Box Turtle hatchling from LLLReptile . I also picked up an 18" ReptiGlow 5.0+Hood, a 20gL Terrarium for $28!, a couple small indoor plants (fern and ivy) and a bag of live moss.

I'm planning on driving up to the one in Pomona as well, I'll have to find you and say hi!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 9, 2009)

Cool photos! Loved that striking, multi-colored chameleon--wow.

I am going to the Expo in Denver this weekend, I can't help it. Not to buy, just to ogle.


----------



## Greg T (Nov 9, 2009)

I am going to the Expo in Denver this weekend, I can't help it. Not to buy, just to ogle.
[/quote]

Oh, how many times have I said that before!! I'm just going to look... and then the new family member comes riding home with me!! 

Good luck and take some pictures for us.


----------



## dreadyA (Nov 10, 2009)

Great pics, man. This time for sure I will attend my first expo @ the pomona fairplex. Even closer to me then the Pasadena show.
I wanna say hello to all you tfo-ers!


----------



## katesgoey (Nov 10, 2009)

Great camera work! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 10, 2009)

Stephanie Logan said:


> I am going to the Expo in Denver this weekend, I can't help it. Not to buy, just to ogle.



Be sure to take your camera!

Yvonne


----------



## shelber10 (Nov 10, 2009)

great pictures looks like a great expo!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 12, 2009)

I can see from your wonderful pictures, that I would have been in trouble.


----------



## Madortoise (Nov 12, 2009)

I went Saturday, listened to the DT lecture, looked around...Didn't buy anything live just supplies although I was very tempted to get crested gecko or two. Overall it was a lot of fun. I saw Michael the Chelonologist briefly but I had to go meet someone. I didn't recognize anyone else from the forum but I only know how few of you look like.
My favorite was a pair of Aldabra; they looked about 8" long. They were blue-ish in color and so sooo beautiful. I think they were little under $2000 each but people would easily pay that much for dogs. Someday...


----------



## Sulcatatortoiseman (Nov 15, 2009)

Crazy1 said:


> Kadaan, thanks for the pics. Unfortuantly I was unable to attend the show this year. I plan on going to the one at Fairplex in Pomona in January. It is usually a smaller show but very exciting. Great pics by the way.



I'M GOING TOOOO


----------



## Sulcatatortoiseman (Nov 24, 2009)

whos aldabra hatchling was that pretty!


----------

